
Discussions of miscellaneous mathematical topics. - mk
http://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~wtg10/mathsindex.html
======
ced
The discussion about the existence of sqrt(2) made me wonder: is there any
object in mathematics that we know exists, but have no way of calculating it?
I.e.: no algorithm has been found, even given a Very Powerful Computer.

I miss mathematics.

------
technoguyrob
This is a duplicate post (sort of--the YC item below is a preamble to the link
above):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121956>

